# PHEASANT FARM



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Getting some oldtimers ,can't rememember if you need a small game license to hunt on a pheasant farm ? Thanks :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No, just need your blue card # if you were born after '65 I believe.


----------

